# 1993 Nissan Altima PCV Valve



## onmike14 (Jun 5, 2006)

Me and my friend are trying to replace the PCV Valve on my 1993 Nissan Altima and we have no clue in the slightest as to where to find it. We printed out a schematic of my engine to and still can't find it on the car. Can someone please tell me how to find this and if I need to take any parts off. I would be eternally grateful if i could get some help on this.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

onmike14 said:


> Me and my friend are trying to replace the PCV Valve on my 1993 Nissan Altima and we have no clue in the slightest as to where to find it. We printed out a schematic of my engine to and still can't find it on the car. Can someone please tell me how to find this and if I need to take any parts off. I would be eternally grateful if i could get some help on this.


I might be able to assist. 
The PVC is located in the middle of the intake manifold, I believe its between cylinders3-4. Its near impossible (because the intake manifold) to see, use a flashlight will help. 

Now... please tell us why your replacing it?

Frank


----------



## onmike14 (Jun 5, 2006)

we are trying to replace it because we did a tune up and apparently that is part of the tune up. also i had a really bad oil leak and a mechanic told us it could be clogged or something... but he couldn't find teh valve. so we are doing it. but i dont think i need to really replace it at this point... but its a matter of pride really^_^


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

onmike14 said:


> we are trying to replace it because we did a tune up and apparently that is part of the tune up. also i had a really bad oil leak and a mechanic told us it could be clogged or something... but he couldn't find teh valve. so we are doing it. but i dont think i need to really replace it at this point... but its a matter of pride really^_^



Unless your sure PVC valve is bad, I'd swallow my pride and leave it alone, its a 3-4 hour job to replace it. I'd focus on the oil leak....


Frank


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The PCV sits inside a breather. The breather is next to the coolant temperature sensor and slightly above the Idle Air Control Valve (IACV). You should see a vacuum hose running to the PCV of the breather.


----------

